# Unclogging Misting Nozzles



## mbourdon (Dec 21, 2009)

Maybe I suck at using the search function, or maybe this hasn't been asked (although I doubt it - seems like every question has been asked before ). I have a bunch of misting nozzles that have become clogged over time. I would like to reuse them if possible, but I need a way to clean them out. I was wondering if anyone had used a chemical that would react with organics to dissolve the crap that builds up where I can't get to inside of the nozzles. Not too sure what chemical would work. Any ideas would be appreciated. Obviously the nozzles would have tp be thoroughly cleaned after soaking to remove any residual chemical before being reintroduced to the tanks.


----------



## ZC3 (Apr 2, 2010)

depending on what is clogging it, Vinegar tends to work well.


----------



## mbourdon (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you for the quick response. I will give that a try. They are clogged with (what I would assume to be) algae that build up in the lines over time. I have switched most of my lines to black lines to try and prevent stuff from growing in them, although I think it will still be an ongoing battle. I was thinking hydrogen peroxide might work as well. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

you could try cls drain cleaner but you would want to make sure that you thoroughly cleaned them after.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Are these the white one piece mist heads? If so you can disassemble them by holding the body with a pair of pliers and use a second pair of pliers to unscrew the brass nozzle. You can then rinse out all of the algae and give it a soak in vinegar to remove any mineral buildup. 

If they are the white mist heads, I would scrap them and replace them with mistking mist heads along with the black tubing, as this will prevent regrowth of the algae. The white mist heads allow enough light penetration that the algae will regrow and reclog the mist heads. 

Ed


----------



## mbourdon (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the response Ed. They are the black mistking nozzles. The problem is that some of the supply lines coming from the pump weren't black and allowed for algal build up. I have fixed that problem (now the lines are all black) but I would still like to reuse the nozzles I have that have become clogged. I will give the vinegar a try and see what results I get. If it doesn't work, then I will buy new ones. I am just trying to not be wasteful. Thanks again.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Vinegar isn't going to work on algae issues. At least not immediately.

Vinegar is meant for mineral build up.

s


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Try soaking in bleach. Then hook them up to spray OUTSIDE the viv to clear the chlorine. Make sure you rinse..etc


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

mbourdon said:


> Thanks for the response Ed. They are the black mistking nozzles. The problem is that some of the supply lines coming from the pump weren't black and allowed for algal build up. I have fixed that problem (now the lines are all black) but I would still like to reuse the nozzles I have that have become clogged. I will give the vinegar a try and see what results I get. If it doesn't work, then I will buy new ones. I am just trying to not be wasteful. Thanks again.


Have you thought of asking Marty? He is usually very good at customer service for these sorts of issues.. 

Ed


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

You can unscrew the tip, rinse out the metal screen mesh blow out the nozzle and soak it overnight in vinegar or clr solution. If that doesn't work, you'll need to replace it. They don't last forever, unless you're on a closed system and run water directly from RO tank.


----------

